# Excision of deep groin lymph node



## codedog (Aug 20, 2008)

Patient had a  excsion of right groin lymph node  with culture of area .  Path report came back as 682.9  .  Report  read that the lymph node was found very matty and deep and a small tissue  portion of tiossue was sent for culture .  What code do you think . /38500"S or ?


----------



## mbort (Aug 20, 2008)

look at 38760 to see if the lay description works.


----------



## codedog (Aug 20, 2008)

m bort i thought about that but no cloquets node was excised


----------



## mbort (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think you have to remove the cloquets to code this, I think it means that if you do...its included.  Just my take on it.  The lay description is very vague thats why I thought it would be a good choice.


----------

